# En casa de sus abuelos



## Blixa

Hola!

Estoy resolviendo un ejercicio y no sé si esta oración esta correcta. Debo colocar: Dejamos a los niños en casa de sus abuelos:

- Wir haben die Kinder in ihrem Großelterns Haus gelassen.

Gracias por las correciones!


----------



## Captain Lars

Wir haben die Kinder im Haus ihrer Großeltern gelassen. (standard)

Wir haben die Kinder in ihrer Großeltern Haus gelassen. (literarisch)


----------



## Blixa

Danke!!

Cuando termine de escribir el post pensé "qué no va primero el im Haus" ??? pero dude y escribi eso todo mal, muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## kayokid

Hallo. Wäre es auch möglich hier

*Wir haben die Kinder bei den Großeltern gelassen.*

zu sagen?
Danke.


----------



## Alemanita

kayokid said:


> Hallo. Wäre es auch möglich hier
> 
> *Wir haben die Kinder bei den Großeltern gelassen.*
> 
> zu sagen?
> Danke.



Ja, natürlich, das ist auch viel umgangssprachlicher. 

Grüße.


----------



## kayokid

Vielen Dank, Alemanita!


----------

